# Moved to Pretoria



## queenaly (Nov 5, 2013)

Heey hi! I and my husband moved recently to Pretoria East and looking to meet some nice people over here. Im also a mommy to be so if any experienced mommy wants to offer advices is more than great!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Just wanted to say welcome!!


----------



## Fatima786 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi welcome, i am in Villeria, Pretoria North and have 3 kids! Congrats is it your first one? Will you be giving birth here? Would you maybe know of a couple or single person looking for accommodation? you can whatsup m


----------



## eiggama (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi there, Welcome to Pretoria.hope you will enjoy your stay here n congrats on soon to be a mum.


----------



## freespirit13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Congratulations on becoming a mummy! My husband and I are moving to Pretoria in Janurary and we're parents to a little 3 month old girl. I'd love to meet up once we arrive.


----------



## eiggama (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi freespirt.hope you will enjoy your stay here in pretoria...and all the best as you pack n move home.


----------



## eiggama (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## freespirit13 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks, Eiggama! We're looking forward to the move


----------

